# Merry Christmas - from Blog



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas - from Blog


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Xue!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Merry Christmas Xue!



Merry Christmas to you and your family Brian


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## CB Jones (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## drop bear (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Buka (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas, Xue. Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

Buka said:


> Merry Christmas, Xue. Merry Christmas to you all.



Merry Christmas or in keeping with your location..Mele kalikimaka


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you too, Xue.  

And Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too, Xue.
> 
> And Merry Christmas to everyone.



Merry Christmas


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 25, 2017)

Just dropped the turkey in the fryer...hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas


----------

